# Canadian Edition - 500 Gb; US Edition - 2Tb.



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

Why does the Canadian Edition of the Edge for Antenna have 500 Gb (75 HD hours) of storage, but the US Edition has 2Tb (300 HD hours) of storage?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DwayneM said:


> Why does the Canadian Edition of the Edge for Antenna have 500 Gb (75 HD hours) of storage, but the US Edition has 2Tb (300 HD hours) of storage?


Because we Americans are lumps sitting around watching TV all day, whereas Canadians have lives?


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Also, the Canadian edition is only 2 tuners, American edition 4 tuners.


----------



## nitro001 (Oct 31, 2017)

Perhaps it is just a US/Imperial to Metric conversion issue? ... Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

maybe because Canada doesnt have subchannels OTA? Most areas have 4 stations (CBC, CTV, Global and Ici) unless you're in a major area (Montreal, Toronto or Vancouver)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

nitro001 said:


> Perhaps it is just a US/Imperial to Metric conversion issue? ... Sorry couldn't resist.


I was going to post it's because of the exchange rate.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Most likely due to some crazy import laws.

Would a US version work? If so, try ordering one from a US company or have a friend stateside buy one and send it to you.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

schatham said:


> Most likely due to some crazy import laws.
> 
> Would a US version work? If so, try ordering one from a US company or have a friend stateside buy one and send it to you.


Yeah, I'm envisioning a situation like the Playstation 2 when it came out and the main chipset was so powerful (for the time) that it fell under Supercomputer export restrictions (or like when 128-bit encryption was considered "munitions")


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> I was going to post it's because of the exchange rate.


If they sold the US version in Canada, it would be priced too high for most to consider. The price is what sells, it is afterwards that the consumer wishes he had the missing tuners and larger hard drive. (especially since you can not transfer the recordings to a PC with the Edge)
For those wanting the US version in Canada, Weaknees ships to Canada.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

To make it less expensive. The 2-tuner model will probably come to the U.S. market eventually too as a cheaper alternative.


----------

